# prom



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Went to prom last night, which was a lot of fun, and then went to an after party until about 5am, and then came back to my house with my girlfriend. Overall, it was a really fun night, apart from the occasional anxiety creeping up my back, but I just kept telling myself that I couldn't possibly let it ruin my senior prom.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow :boogie :boogie :boogie - that was something I didn't do.
I am surprised your prom was so late in the year - my high school held Graduation ceremonies last night :stu.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

That's great LDG! Grats


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

fing A man! Are you going to post pictures?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Hey, that is nice you went and no freaking out took place. So many times fi we just recognize "It's just anxiety and it won't hurt me" and then try to forget about it, a good outcome usually happens.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: re: prom*



NightinGale said:


> fing A man! Are you going to post pictures?


I did post 1 pic under the pictures forum, but maybe I'll post some more


----------



## mindfulgirl (May 7, 2007)

Good job handling your prom so well and kicking SA's @$$ so it didn't ruin it for you! :boogie


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Thats really great man! i didn't go to my prom.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: re: prom*



mindfulgirl said:


> Good job handling your prom so well and kicking SA's @$$ so it didn't ruin it for you! :boogie


Thank you . And, yeah, I definitely did kick SA's ***!


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

FairleighCalm said:


> So many times fi we just recognize "It's just anxiety and it won't hurt me" and then try to forget about it, a good outcome usually happens.


 :agree


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Yea man what are you even doing here? lol girlfriend, going to proms! You are cured my man! Where are the prom pics tho?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Way to go! I never went to my prom.


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

i had my prom couple weeks ago, and was asked by a couple people or groups of people to go, but i just couldnt  i didnt feel bad about not going tho, its just not my thing


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Here are a couple pics from Prom, so enjoy them before I change my mind and take 'em down! :b


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Awesome, Luke! I never went to any of my high school's dances, including the senior prom. Not only was I an emotional wreck at the time, but I didn't feel like spending money on a tux or going through the awkwardness of asking one of my female friends to go with me. Plus, everyone showed up drunk to our senior prom, from what I was told. That's not something I would've cared to see :b.

I didn't attend any of the senior festivities - Class Night, the Senior Banquet, Project Graduation (a silly all-night-through-next-morning post-graduation "field trip" put in place by the parents to keep the grads from going out and getting drunk), or the big Senior Picture/Breakfast on my school's 500 billion acre front lawn. People kept asking me why I didn't show up to any of them (because I was Salutatorian and STAR student...big deal :roll), and I finally just started saying "...because I didn't feel like it." Worked well enough 

I'm glad you got to experience that one last hoorah before graduation, though. As you can see, many people with SA just ditch their prom altogether.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

You two look like you should belong to "the beautiful peoples club"


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

Noca said:


> You two look like you should belong to "the beautiful peoples club"


:agree


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks guys. Keith is just being modest, though, because I saw a pic of him last night and he's one good lookin' fella. Watch out ladies!!! :b


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

Noca said:


> You two look like you should belong to "the beautiful peoples club"


 :ditto


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Awesome! Glad you had a great time. Nice pictures as well!

I never went to any dances/proms/homecomings/etc. I don't particularly regret it though.


----------

